# Emails mit Standard Mail Programm inkl. Anhang versenden



## DesignedbyJF (10. März 2011)

Hallo an Alle,

ich habe mal wieder eine Frage, bei der ich einfach nicht weiterkomme. Ich habe hier einen Code, der mir eine neue Email öffnet und das meiste ausfüllt. Jetzt habe ich schon probiert hier noch einen Anhang dran zu hängen, aber ich krieg´s einfach nicht hin. Weiterhin krieg ich´s nicht hin, das die Email gleich versendet wird, ohne das man diese nochmal sieht. Vielleicht kann mir einer helfen.
Hier mal der Code allgemein:

```
Declare Function ShellExecute Lib "shell32.dll" _
   Alias "ShellExecuteA" (ByVal hWnd As Long, _  
   ByVal lpOperation As String, _  
   ByVal lpFile As String, _  
   ByVal lpParameters As String, _  
   ByVal lpDirectory As String, _  
   ByVal nShowCmd As Long) As Long  
 
Public Sub StartEMail(ByVal hWnd As Long, _    
   Optional ByVal Empfänger As String = "", _    
   Optional ByVal Betreff As String = "", _    
   Optional ByVal Text As String)      
  ' Empfänger: EMail-Adresse des Empfängers (opt.)   
  ' Betreff: EMail-Betreff (optional)   
  ' Text: EMail-Text (Optional)    
  Mailparameter = ""    
 
  If Betreff <> "" Then 
    AddMailParam Mailparameter, "subject = " & Betreff   
  End If       
  If Text <> "" Then 
    AddMailParam Mailparameter, "body = " & Text   
  End If    
  Screen.MousePointer = 11   
  Call ShellExecute(hWnd, "Open", "mailto:" & _
 Empfänger & Mailparameter, "", "", 1)   
  Screen.MousePointer = 0 
End Sub  
Private Sub AddMailParam(ByRef r_AllParams As String, _    
   ByVal p_Param As String)    
  If r_AllParams = "" Then 
    r_AllParams = "?" & p_Param   
  Else 
    r_AllParams = r_AllParams & "&" & p_Param   
  End If 
End Sub 

'und hiermit wird´s aufgerufen
Private Sub cmdSenden_Click()
StartEMail1 Me.hWnd
end sub
```

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------

